# Need help identifying these artist signed oil painting



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2020)

I am a Real Estate Agent and my clients kids left these paintings behind. Having difficulty identifying the artist? Can anyone help? three paintings in the group 2 signed don't see signature on the Eiffel tower one. On the larger side canvas is


----------



## Hunter1 (Jun 7, 2020)

*No pictures*

No pics. They who are in the know, will need to see them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2020)

Tried to attach again. converting to PDF to see if that makes a difference.


----------

